# 14' Delta Craft build



## PorkRinds (May 5, 2013)

Scored a 25 yamaha 2 stroke from a client today. 2008 with 35 hrs! Traded a fence with $320 invested. Got bottom faired and primed with epoxy. Should be able to shoot this weekend "light gray".


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## PorkRinds (May 5, 2013)

Finally got outside primed, faired, and shot with gel coat this past week. Also finished putting new bunks, roll less , u bolts and lights on trailer. I got boat back on trailer and will start replacing floor and transom this week.
View attachment 7294
View attachment 7295
View attachment 7296


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Good find on both boat and motor!


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice find! I spend a lot of time at Melech's Fiberglass shop here in Mobile due to the line of work that I'm in.

Mr. Melech has taught me so much about boat building, fiberglass and the unique history of the Delta Craft. I'll forever be in debt to him with the knowledge he has given me over the years. He is a true artist and there aren't many guys left like him in this world.

We are seeing a huge resurgence of guys restoring the 16' Delta Craft now (if you can find one). Last time I was in the shop a few days ago Mr. Melech had just finished restoring 2 16's and had one more to finish up. When he is done with them they are better than when they were new.

I can't wait to see yours come together! Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

How did this build ever turn out? Any more progress?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2019)

ABoykin said:


> Nice find! I spend a lot of time at Melech's Fiberglass shop here in Mobile due to the line of work that I'm in.
> 
> Mr. Melech has taught me so much about boat building, fiberglass and the unique history of the Delta Craft. I'll forever be in debt to him with the knowledge he has given me over the years. He is a true artist and there aren't many guys left like him in this world.
> 
> ...


Nice boat to restore lots of enjoyment comes from nicely restore boat. IMHO


----------

